# FMC: a Complete Tutorial



## porkynator (Aug 30, 2014)

I have finally finished this huge tutorial. It gathers every known technique in one place (I hope I didn't miss anything).
*Disclaimer*: English is not my first language, so there may be mistakes or poorly written parts. Also, I haven't read it through a second time, so there may be typos as well.

In the past someone pointed out that my writing style is boring: yes, I understand it is. The way this tutorial is written probably won't motivate you if you aren't already. I used to blame the fact that I am not writing in my language, but when writing the Italian version of this tutorial I found out it was boring in the same way. Too bad.

*Feel free to translate this to any other language and to distribute this or other version anywhere.* Just don't translate my name under the title with yours 

You can download the PDF from here.

Let me know if you find any mistake or if there is some technique that I didn't include or for any other reason.

Happy FMC.

P.S.: Fun fact: the Italian version is almost 3 pages longer, though I have almost never shortened sentences on purpose. Sometimes I changed the structure of some sentences so that they didn't sound like they were poorly translated from Italian (which they are). Linguist geek may have fun with this.

2014-09-04 *Update:*

- Some "bugfixing" (including the missing ' in that 2c2e alg) (thanks to obelisk477).
- Specified that the inverse of a 2c2e alg solves the same case (thank to cuBerBruce).
- Expanded the "Get Lucky" section with two examples: "Insert Last Pair" and "How to Use Algorithms" (thanks to Bruce and Cubenovice).
- Added a reference to multislotting, with D R U R' D' as an example; together with the example solve I used to explain premoves, it should cover the "skewed pairs" topic (thanks to cuBerBruce).
- Added a section under "Advanced Tools": "Pair Analysis". Go find out what it is 

2017-08-23 *BIG UPDATE!*
Version 2.0 is here! Basically it just look better, but I have also updated some stuff (like records and links) and added examples and pictures. See the first pages for more about what's new.

The old link still works. The old version is available here.

*2020-01-14 Version 3.0 is out!*

*List of changes:*
Since the last version of this tutorial I have fixed like a million typos and probably introduced a lot of new ones. I have also decided to replace .png images with .svg ones, which look much better.
I have removed the appendix with last layer algorithms and just linked a raw text file instead. I have moved the general section on EO to Chapter 2 and merged the remainder of Chapter 4 with Chapter 3.
Other than that, I have added a few sections:

Sections 2.4.6 and 3.8 on edge insertions.
Section 2.5.3 about partial domino reduction.
Section 3.4 about using NISS to find nice EOs.
Section 3.7.1 “Skew centers and NISS”.
Section 3.10, “Replace and shorten”.
Appendix C, “Some exercises by Reto Bubendorf”.
Appendix D, a short introduction to domino reduction.
All the rest is just minor changes.


The link to the new version is always the same. The old version (2.0) is avalable here.


----------



## priazz (Aug 30, 2014)

Esportiamo la cultura italiana del FMC!
We export the italian FMC culture!


----------



## Prakhar (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice Work


----------



## wontolla (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot for this work. I remember you mentioned you were writing this. I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 30, 2014)

This is brilliant, thanks


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 30, 2014)

Great work, thanks a lot.
I think it could help me improve to sub 30


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for this! Might actually do some FMC now


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 30, 2014)

Funny. I actually started doing fmc this past week for fun. I'll be using this.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 30, 2014)

This is absolutely great. I will definitely use this as much as I can for FMC. Also, your English is fine, I barely noticed anything wrong with it.

EDIT: This should definitely be stickied! :tu


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice, I knew a lot of this already but I picked up a few things which will help now that I've decided to start practicing FMC.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 30, 2014)

This inspired me to practise :tu


----------



## cubizh (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to gather this information.


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks! This is great!


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you.



goodatthis said:


> This should definitely be stickied! :tu



This.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2014)

> you can place the *lest* cross edge



Mistake under 'think outside the box' section.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 31, 2014)

Overall, a very nice document.

I think one of the glaring omissions in the document is the technique of making use of symmetries and inverses in algs, where applicable. Well, I know this issue (and even cyclic shifts) is talked about briefly on page 21, but I think being aware of when you can use mirrors and inverses, or apply algs from another angle is so fundamental for FMC, that it should have its own section.

For example, an OLL case that is solved by:

R U R' U' R' F R F'

can also be solved by the mirror alg:

R' U' R U R B' R' B

This gives two possibilities for a PLL skip instead of one. (Or at least two chances of cancelling out the previous move, saving at least 2 moves.)

The double-sune OLL case has 8 possibilities. The standard alg won't change corner permutation, but all 8 3-cycles of the 4 edge pieces (preserving orientation) can be accomplished, simply from using the standard alg or its inverse, its mirror or its mirror's inverse; and applying from appropriate angles.

An A-perm can be replaced by an inverse mirror, again with the possibility of getting a better cancellation.

Pure piece-swapping algs (standard J-perm and T-perm, for example) are always self-inverse, so you can always apply the inverse in place of the "normal" alg(s) that you know. This gives you another chance to get good cancellations when using these algs for insertions (or even linear finishes).

One other thing, in talking about corner 3-cycles, I'm not sure that it was mentioned that the same 3-cycle can often have two different 8-move commutator solutions. A good cancellation could be missed if only one of them is considered.

It doesn't look to me that there is any mention of corner/edge pair 3-cycles.

There are some CFOP-related techniques not mentioned, though perhaps not very mainstream by experts as they tend to avoid CFOP generally. There is the technique of solving skewed corner/edge "pairs." There is also a rather obscure technique of using slot-swapping "PLLs." (Have you ever wished you could do an "N-perm" in 5 moves?)

All in all, I would say it's probably far from "complete," but at least a good solid introduction to most of the standard techniques.


----------



## Riley (Aug 31, 2014)

Yea, this is awesome! Thanks for creating it.


----------



## Prakhar (Aug 31, 2014)

You must have made this tutorial earlier but it would be unfair to Vincent Shew if you don't add his name with Sébastien Auroux in Intro. Please do the same.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 31, 2014)

This looks very nice! I can't think of anything obvious that's missing (although Bruce's examples of symmetries are useful), and it looks great for solvers of any skill level.

Have you considered making this a website, e.g. a page (or multiple pages) at fmcsolves.cubing.net?
In particular, being able to link to specific sections would be useful. I think this could also benefit from continual updates, which is usually more appropriate for a website than a PDF. (Although you can still provide a PDF, like we do for the Regulations.)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2014)

I should read through this tutorial and understand everything. Hopefully the FMC NR is within reach


----------



## FJT97 (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow.

Very nice work!
I definitly gonna learn from this!


----------



## porkynator (Aug 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Mistake under 'think outside the box' section.





Prakhar said:


> You must have made this tutorial earlier but it would be unfair to Vincent Shew if you don't add his name with Sébastien Auroux in Intro. Please do the same.


Thanks, it's going to be fixed as soon as I upload the new version.



cuBerBruce said:


> Overall, a very nice document.
> 
> I think one of the glaring omissions in the document is the technique of making use of symmetries and inverses in algs, where applicable. Well, I know this issue (and even cyclic shifts) is talked about briefly on page 21, but I think being aware of when you can use mirrors and inverses, or apply algs from another angle is so fundamental for FMC, that it should have its own section.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I think I will add a section.
I actually use this in solves, but didn't think about it while making this tutorial.



> Pure piece-swapping algs (standard J-perm and T-perm, for example) are always self-inverse, so you can always apply the inverse in place of the "normal" alg(s) that you know. This gives you another chance to get good cancellations when using these algs for insertions (or even linear finishes).


It's quickly mentioned under the "Other Insertions: 2 Corners and 2 Edges" subsection. Maybe I should make a longer explanation.



> One other thing, in talking about corner 3-cycles, I'm not sure that it was mentioned that the same 3-cycle can often have two different 8-move commutator solutions. A good cancellation could be missed if only one of them is considered.


I have put this in a note in the first example for insertions. I didn't say "often" but, just pointed out it was possible in this case. I thought this would be enough, since I am not explaining commutators anyway, but just linking another tutorial for them.



> It doesn't look to me that there is any mention of corner/edge pair 3-cycles.


There is, under "Block Commutators"  Also, I've linked Ryan Heise's page about them multiple times and repeatedly advised taking a look at it... I hope this is enough.



> There are some CFOP-related techniques not mentioned, though perhaps not very mainstream by experts as they tend to avoid CFOP generally. There is the technique of solving skewed corner/edge "pairs." There is also a rather obscure technique of using slot-swapping "PLLs." (Have you ever wished you could do an "N-perm" in 5 moves?)
> 
> All in all, I would say it's probably far from "complete," but at least a good solid introduction to most of the standard techniques.


This is interesting, but I don't know if it can be really useful in FMC. After all, an N perm is just a 2c2e swap, I think the best way to deal with it is trying to insert an algorithm. Same for other PLLs (like R, V, ...).



Lucas Garron said:


> This looks very nice! I can't think of anything obvious that's missing (although Bruce's examples of symmetries are useful), and it looks great for solvers of any skill level.
> 
> Have you considered making this a website, e.g. a page (or multiple pages) at fmcsolves.cubing.net?
> In particular, being able to link to specific sections would be useful. I think this could also benefit from continual updates, which is usually more appropriate for a website than a PDF. (Although you can still provide a PDF, like we do for the Regulations.)


I have considered it, but when I was done translating I just wanted to publish this tutorial as soon as I could 
anyway, it would be nice to have some tool automatically converting from ODT (or PDF) to a web-based something (the first that comes to my mind is this). Do you (anyone) know one?
Also the opposite would be cool, so that I just need to update the HTML page and a new PDF version is created automatically (otherwise I need to update the ODT and make a new PDF everytime).

To anyone saying "great", "good job" and other kind words: Thanks 
To anyone saying "thanks": you are welcome


----------



## guusrs (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Sebastiano,

Good tutorial end very complete. 
Compliments!

Gus


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow, that must have taken you a lot of time, good work!


----------



## FJT97 (Aug 31, 2014)

Typo in: 2. How to proceed during a solve:
Here I will described some basic techniques used in FMC solves.


----------



## stoic (Aug 31, 2014)

Really awesome document. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## RageCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

I only know CFOP so I understood very little of this  
but I think I can learn some by oct, thats when FMC 2014 is (in the u.s)


----------



## porkynator (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks again everybody 

Fixed the reported typos, added a nice table of contents (now you can click on the page number to get there).
Haven't added the new section about "how to use algorithms" yet.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 31, 2014)

Spoiler: Some typos



Footnote 1: I think you want to say "consisting of"
Roux: not sure what you are trying to say with "will make in some way complete it"
just before blockbuilding: "a*n*d other tutorials"
few lines down: missing a space between "... FMC.It ..."
just after footnote 24: "an*d*"
edge commutators: [M' U2] is missing a comma
footnote 35: this isn't english?
footnote 51: is cut awkwardly across two pages
in cycle theory: "the posts *I*'ve linked"
footnote 64: "more in brackets" should be mo*v*e
section 4: "Trying for one *h*our"



Thanks again


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice tutorial.

I feel honoured that you included a link to my Human Thistlethwaite FMC thread 

I have just added some examples, including my 27 HTM PB for this method, to the thread.


Some other stuff:
Under the "Get Lucky" title you could expand a bit more.

As an example:
In FMC you often work towards a F2-1
When you are there it is a good moment to try your luck:
Insert the last pair in several different ways: you may get lucky and end up with just a three cycle or 2C2E swap left.
You can also finish F2L in the shortest way and try some of the 6-7 move OLL's

You need to hunt a little for luck


----------



## cuBerBruce (Sep 1, 2014)

porkynator said:


> It's quickly mentioned under the "Other Insertions: 2 Corners and 2 Edges" subsection. Maybe I should make a longer explanation.


Not really. You said that inverses and cyclic shifts (of a 2C,2E swap alg) would would also solve a 2C,2E swap case, but did not mention that inverses of a 2C,2E swap alg will solve the *exact same* case. This will also be true for corner double swaps and for edge double swaps, as long as there are no "misoriented swaps" involved. (A cyclic shift, of course, will not generally solve the exact same case.)



porkynator said:


> There is, under "Block Commutators"  Also, I've linked Ryan Heise's page about them multiple times and repeatedly advised taking a look at it... I hope this is enough.



Yep, I missed it. You are right.



porkynator said:


> This is interesting, but I don't know if it can be really useful in FMC. After all, an N perm is just a 2c2e swap, I think the best way to deal with it is trying to insert an algorithm. Same for other PLLs (like R, V, ...).



Well, insertions are more time-consuming than simply using a memorized alg, and also not generally useful for linear FMC. I see it as another thinking-outside-the-box technique that one can consider, perhaps particularly for a linear solve or a last-minute attempt to avoid a DNF. Anyway, the idea is to end up with a shorter "PLL" alg than you would have had if you solved every F2L pair into the correct slots. In some cases you might be able to avoid an extra AUF during F2L by inserting a pair into the wrong (diagonally opposite) slot. One obvious downside is that the "skip" case is no longer a skip.

I just did a God's algorithm analysis for the 288 PLL+AUF cases. I got an average of 11.497 moves for slot-swapping PLLs, whereas for normal PLLs it is 11.642. So the overall advantage of slot-swapping PLLs is very small, and is worse in terms of best case (5 vs. 0) and also worst case (16 vs. 15). I do agree that this is a very obscure technique and don't consider its omission a big deal.

- - - - -

Your response ignored the other much more common technique that I mentioned, that of using skewed CE pairs, as in using a sequence like D R U' R' D' to solve both a corner and an edge. While the D layer moves may seem somewhat costly, if the alternative is a 6- or 7-move sequence to solve a conventional pair, it's still a win (assuming the skewed pair is solved in 5).

This is in some way an extension of the keyhole idea, except you try to solve both a corner and an edge at once, instead of only one piece at a time. With keyhole, you're tending to spend about 4 moves to solve only 1 piece. A moves-per-solved-piece ratio of 4.0 is pretty bad. For a 30-move solution, you need a ratio of 1.5 overall. In your keyhole example, you get sort of locked into having to solve a single edge piece at a time anyway with the layer-minus-a-corner start.


----------



## Cubo largo (Sep 2, 2014)

Potrebbe sembrare eccessivo o ridondante farlo anche qua ma è fatto perchè sei più su questo forum che su quello italiano. 
Volevo ringraziarti molto perchè finalmente questo lavoro mi ha dato una grossa spinta ed ha avviato un positivo processo che spero non si arresti più. Forse mancavo di coraggio o forza di iniziativa, forse avevo solo paura che rimanesse una cosa a metà come le molte altre che ho (quasi) fatto. 
Mi viene da ripensare a quell'obbrobrio che feci a Monterotondo. Acqua passata. Spero di ricominciare in positivo  
Vorrei romperti il meno possibile ma se posterò mie solve sul thread italiano risponderai o sarebbe meglio secondo te proporle su questo forum, anche per un discorso di maggior confronto? 
Dimmi tu se potrebbe essere produttivo o se solo lasciata passare come la solve del primo che capita-->non la guardiamo e commentiamo l'ultima di Sebastiano. 
Ti ringrazio anche in anticipo per la risposta. A presto, 
Davide

*for non italian user: sorry but the message was too long and I can't translate it in english, it's too complicate for me, not only long.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 2, 2014)

Keroma12 said:


> Spoiler: Some typos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed



Cubenovice said:


> Nice tutorial.
> 
> I feel honoured that you included a link to my Human Thistlethwaite FMC thread
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will add some "Get Lucky!" example.



cuBerBruce said:


> Not really. You said that inverses and cyclic shifts (of a 2C,2E swap alg) would would also solve a 2C,2E swap case, but did not mention that inverses of a 2C,2E swap alg will solve the *exact same* case. This will also be true for corner double swaps and for edge double swaps, as long as there are no "misoriented swaps" involved. (A cyclic shift, of course, will not generally solve the exact same case.)


Right, I should add a few lines.



> Well, insertions are more time-consuming than simply using a memorized alg, and also not generally useful for linear FMC. I see it as another thinking-outside-the-box technique that one can consider, perhaps particularly for a linear solve or a last-minute attempt to avoid a DNF. Anyway, the idea is to end up with a shorter "PLL" alg than you would have had if you solved every F2L pair into the correct slots. In some cases you might be able to avoid an extra AUF during F2L by inserting a pair into the wrong (diagonally opposite) slot. One obvious downside is that the "skip" case is no longer a skip.
> 
> I just did a God's algorithm analysis for the 288 PLL+AUF cases. I got an average of 11.497 moves for slot-swapping PLLs, whereas for normal PLLs it is 11.642. So the overall advantage of slot-swapping PLLs is very small, and is worse in terms of best case (5 vs. 0) and also worst case (16 vs. 15). I do agree that this is a very obscure technique and don't consider its omission a big deal.


I may consider adding this; do you have any resource to link, besides your posts in this thread? I'd like to study this technique better before writing about it, and just googling "speedsolving slot swap pll" gives this page as first result.



> Your response ignored the other much more common technique that I mentioned, that of using skewed CE pairs, as in using a sequence like D R U' R' D' to solve both a corner and an edge. While the D layer moves may seem somewhat costly, if the alternative is a 6- or 7-move sequence to solve a conventional pair, it's still a win (assuming the skewed pair is solved in 5).
> 
> This is in some way an extension of the keyhole idea, except you try to solve both a corner and an edge at once, instead of only one piece at a time. With keyhole, you're tending to spend about 4 moves to solve only 1 piece. A moves-per-solved-piece ratio of 4.0 is pretty bad. For a 30-move solution, you need a ratio of 1.5 overall. In your keyhole example, you get sort of locked into having to solve a single edge piece at a time anyway with the layer-minus-a-corner start.


I wasn't sure what you meant by "skewed" pairs, I thought you were referring to the slot-swapping PLL thing.
This is really something I should add. I've just realized I don't mention multislotting in any way, another thing I need to study more before writing about (or maybe I can just explain what it is and link some good resources).



Cubo largo said:


> Potrebbe sembrare eccessivo o ridondante farlo anche qua ma è fatto perchè sei più su questo forum che su quello italiano.
> Volevo ringraziarti molto perchè finalmente questo lavoro mi ha dato una grossa spinta ed ha avviato un positivo processo che spero non si arresti più. Forse mancavo di coraggio o forza di iniziativa, forse avevo solo paura che rimanesse una cosa a metà come le molte altre che ho (quasi) fatto.
> Mi viene da ripensare a quell'obbrobrio che feci a Monterotondo. Acqua passata. Spero di ricominciare in positivo
> Vorrei romperti il meno possibile ma se posterò mie solve sul thread italiano risponderai o sarebbe meglio secondo te proporle su questo forum, anche per un discorso di maggior confronto?
> ...


Ci sono anche sul forum italiano, solo che scrivo poco 
Ad ogni modo, se posti qualche solve sul forum italiano stai tranquillo che 10 minuti per guardarla e commentarla li trovo. Comunque, anche se le posti qui qualcuno probabilmente risponderà.


----------



## okayama (Sep 2, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I wasn't sure what you meant by "skewed" pairs, I thought you were referring to the slot-swapping PLL thing.
> This is really something I should add. I've just realized I don't mention multislotting in any way, another thing I need to study more before writing about (or maybe I can just explain what it is and link some good resources).



Do the scramble _D R U R' D'_. Bruce sometimes calls the UFL-UF piece a "skewed c/e pair", or "skewed slot".
Maybe this is enough explanation for you.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 2, 2014)

okayama said:


> Do the scramble _D R U R' D'_. Bruce sometimes calls the UFL-UF piece a "skewed c/e pair", or "skewed slot".
> Maybe this is enough explanation for you.


Yes I understand (and sometimes use) this particular case, but there are many other algorithms that fall in the "multislotting" category, of which I don't know many (I think).


----------



## sneze2r (Sep 2, 2014)

This is best speedcubing tutorial i've ever seen, great job! Contains a lot of interesting techniques!


----------



## Methuselah96 (Sep 2, 2014)

sneze2r said:


> This is best speedcubing tutorial i've ever seen, great job! Contains a lot of interesting techniques!



It's not speedcubing...


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the T-perm + corner twist algorithm in the 2C2E section is wrong. This is what happens


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 3, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> I'm pretty sure the T-perm + corner twist algorithm in the 2C2E section is wrong. This is what happens



It should be a B'.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome. Now I will also start doing FMC  not until I am better at Skewb


----------



## porkynator (Sep 4, 2014)

*Update:*

- Some "bugfixing" (including the missing ' in that 2c2e alg) (thanks to obelisk477).
- Specified that the inverse of a 2c2e alg solves the same case (thank to cuBerBruce).
- Expanded the "Get Lucky" section with two examples: "Insert Last Pair" and "How to Use Algorithms" (thanks to Bruce and Cubenovice).
- Added a reference to multislotting, with D R U R' D' as an example; together with the example solve I used to explain premoves, it should cover the "skewed pairs" topic (thanks to cuBerBruce).
- Added a section under "Advanced Tools": "Pair Analysis". Go find out what it is 

*About the slot-swapping PLLs:*
I have thought about it, but I have decided not to include it in the list, for some reasons:
- The technique is almost only usable with CFOP, which I don't advise using for FMC. Even with FreeFOP it is hard to apply.
- It requires learning 21 new algorithms. I don't even suggest learning full PLL for FMC purposes.
- It forces you going for OLL/PLL: even with a CFOP solve you ay want to end differently (i.e.: with commutators).
- If you don't know in advance what PLL you are going to get, it saves less than 0.15 moves.

Interesting thing, but not really useful for FMC.
I may change my mind if some expert FMCer convinces me, but for now I am not including it in the tutorial.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the update.
Nice to see that Guus' bad pair counting is now included too.

Just two small things: 
you have a nice index with page numbers. But the pages themselves do not have page numbers 
If I follow the link to the pdf document I get a "white screen" because the title text is quite low on the page. It only shows after I start scrolling down.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 4, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Nice to see that Guus' bad pair counting is now included too.
> 
> Just two small things:
> ...


After posting a solve by Guus on fmcsolves I thought I should include it... not that I've tried it often or know much about it (I have hidden my ignorance by saying it is an obscure technique) 

If you click on the page number in the table of contents it gets you there  Maybe I'll try to add page numbers, but I think almost every pdf reader does it.
I thought putting the title in the middle of the page was less awkward than leaving it to the top with the rest of the page white, or even worse starting with the table of contents right under the title.


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 5, 2014)

This is totally amazing! Thank you! It's the first time I've seen any kind of explanation of NISS that made sense...


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice! I appreciate the work you put into making this.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for this! My FMC solves are usually in the 40-50 move range and I probably need all of the help I can get.


----------



## lejitcuber (Nov 22, 2014)

As the Euro Fmc is coming I will definitely use it. Thanks!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow, this is really well done. I might actually start doing FMC now. I've been motivated to learn FMC because of the neat layout of this PDF.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd like to translate this tutorial into traditional Chinese version, hope to get the permission from the author^^.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 24, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> I'd like to translate this tutorial into traditional Chinese version, hope to get the permission from the author^^.



CuberL and other people are already working on the chinese version: http://cuberl.gitbooks.io/fmccn/content/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 24, 2015)

Porky: this is a great pdf. I'm printing it off to fully read this weekend.
Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 25, 2015)

porkynator said:


> CuberL and other people are already working on the chinese version: http://cuberl.gitbooks.io/fmccn/content/



Nah, this is the simplified Chinese version, which is different from traditional Chinese 
But thanks for your information!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Nah, this is the simplified Chinese version, which is different from traditional Chinese
> But thanks for your information!



简体字 for the win


----------



## JemFish (Feb 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 简体字 for the win



No! 繁体字 is more awesome (like in Hong Kong and Taiwan).


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Feb 25, 2015)

JemFish said:


> No! 繁体字 is more awesome (like in Hong Kong and Taiwan).



"繁體字" actually


----------



## JemFish (Feb 25, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> "繁體字" actually



Haha yeah...oops.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 25, 2015)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Nah, this is the simplified Chinese version, which is different from traditional Chinese
> But thanks for your information!



Sure you can


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 22, 2016)

Small error found by Aaron LoPrete earlier:

In the inverse scramble section with the Tim Reynolds example, the final solution should be:

D' F D F' R2 F R2 F' R2 B' D' B' U2 B D' B' U2 *B2* D F2 L2 F U' R


----------



## porkynator (Aug 23, 2017)

*BIG UPDATE!*
Version 2.0 is here! Basically it just look better, but I have also updated some stuff (like records and links) and added examples and pictures. See the first pages for more about what's new.

The old link still works. The old version is available here.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 14, 2020)

*2020-01-14 Version 3.0 is out!

List of changes:*
Since the last version of this tutorial I have fixed like a million typos and probably introduced a lot of new ones. I have also decided to replace .png images with .svg ones, which look much better.
I have removed the appendix with last layer algorithms and just linked a raw text file instead. I have moved the general section on EO to Chapter 2 and merged the remainder of Chapter 4 with Chapter 3.
Other than that, I have added a few sections:

Sections 2.4.6 and 3.8 on edge insertions.
Section 2.5.3 about partial domino reduction.
Section 3.4 about using NISS to find nice EOs.
Section 3.7.1 “Skew centers and NISS”.
Section 3.10, “Replace and shorten”.
Appendix C, “Some exercises by Reto Bubendorf”.
Appendix D, a short introduction to domino reduction.
All the rest is just minor changes.

The link to the new version is always the same. The old version (2.0) is avalable here.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

porkynator said:


> I have fixed like a million typos and probably *introduceda *lot of new ones.



A typo in the sentence about correcting typos lol


----------



## porkynator (Jan 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A typo in the sentence about correcting typos lol


Ahah! On my defense, it's correct in the file; it was a problem of copy-pasteing from a pdf.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 15, 2020)

yay lets go


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 15, 2020)

Oof this is long. You have my respect for writing such a long book.


----------



## bulkocuber (Oct 31, 2021)

What a useful resource!! Thanks!!
Now I'm interested in FMC.
But can anybody share the italian version? It may help me a little.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 2, 2021)

bulkocuber said:


> What a useful resource!! Thanks!!
> Now I'm interested in FMC.
> But can anybody share the italian version? It may help me a little.


You can find it here: https://fmcsolves.cubing.net/fmc_tutorial_ITA_v1.pdf
But it is a much older version, some parts are missing. You can read it and check the english version to see if you are missing something.


----------



## bulkocuber (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

